# Attaining field trial titles



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a schedule that could be shared of how to attain field trial titles such as: FC, AFC, NFC, NAFC, ***, **, etc.?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I was wondering if there was a schedule that could be shared of how to attain field trial titles such as: FC, AFC, NFC, NAFC, ***, **, etc.?


I may miss some details because this is without looking at any reference materials, but here goes:

FC - total of 10 points earned in Open, Limited, Special or Restricted stakes, at least 5 of which must come from a win (a Specialty win doesn't count as a "win," but up to 5 Specialty points count toward the FC)

AFC - total of 15 points earned in Amateur, Amateur-Owned-Handled, Open, Limited, Special or Restricted stakes, at least 5 of which must come from a win (same Specialty rule applies), with all points being earned with an amateur handler. Also, a dog that earns an FC while being handled by an amateur also gets the AFC title even though the dog may only have 10 points.

NFC - win the annual National Retriever Championship (typically held in November).

NAFC - win the annual National Amateur Retriever Championship (typically held in June).

** - finish any stake of a licensed field trial (this is a GRCA designation, not AKC).

*** - place or JAM an Open, Limited, Special, or Restricted; place in an Amateur or Amateur-Owned-Handled; place 1st or 2nd in a Qualifying. Notably, this allows the dog to participate in Restricted, Limited or Special stakes ... there are some limitations, but those are the basics.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> I may miss some details because this is without looking at any reference materials, but here goes:
> 
> FC - total of 10 points earned in Open, Limited, Special or Restricted stakes, at least 5 of which must come from a win (a Specialty win doesn't count as a "win," but up to 5 Specialty points count toward the FC)
> 
> ...


It seems that this information may be on the GRCA Field Education Committee website...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd like to make this a sticky for this forum so people can see what it takes to get a field trial title. And also what a field trial title in a pedigree means. Not everyone is a member of GRCA and I think it's great for people to know how difficult it is to get those titles.

One last question, there used to be a * title. Wasn't it the Working Certificate (WC) pass that qualified a dog for a *? Of course only recognized by GRCA.

Are there any other field trial related titles that I'm missing? What about Canadian?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'd like to make this a sticky for this forum so people can see what it takes to get a field trial title. And also what a field trial title in a pedigree means. Not everyone is a member of GRCA and I think it's great for people to know how difficult it is to get those titles.
> 
> One last question, there used to be a * title. Wasn't it the Working Certificate (WC) pass that qualified a dog for a *? Of course only recognized by GRCA.
> 
> Are there any other field trial related titles that I'm missing? What about Canadian?


To my recollection it used to be that a * was for the WC and ** for a WCX but they have been changed awhile back.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'd like to make this a sticky for this forum so people can see what it takes to get a field trial title. And also what a field trial title in a pedigree means. Not everyone is a member of GRCA and I think it's great for people to know how difficult it is to get those titles.


One key point to remember is that to achieve the titles AFC, FC, NAFC and NFC the dog must, at least once, beat the entire field of dogs in relevant stake, including those dastardly : Labradors.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You mean you couldn't have achieved any one of those titles at golden retriever only events like specialties? They have to have had at least one win at an all breed event?

Are QAA and QA2 titles GRCA titles and not AKC titles?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> You mean you couldn't have achieved any one of those titles at golden retriever only events like specialties? They have to have had at least one win at an all breed event?


To earn FC or AFC title, the pup must have at least one WIN at an ALL BREED event. 

Of course, the NRC and NARC are all breed events.

** or *** can be achieved at specialty events.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> You mean you couldn't have achieved any one of those titles at golden retriever only events like specialties? They have to have had at least one win at an all breed event?
> 
> Are QAA and QA2 titles GRCA titles and not AKC titles?


not sure on the GRCA titles but the QAA and QA2 are not exactly AKC titles they are more of a distinction. the be QAA you need a 1st or 2nd in any AKC Qualifying stake to be QA2 means you got a 1st or 2nd in any Qualify trial in two trials. also QAA if i remember correctly can be any placement in any All Age trial. someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------

